# bsod on windows7 (stop f4 and 74)



## tiburshok (Apr 12, 2011)

got a couple of bsods here.... hope someone could help me^^v.... i attached here some dumpfiles... actually, these are both bug f4... but having different causes... csrss.exe and hardware disk..... well today.... my system crashed while i'm in the middle of downloading something... gave me the stop f4 bsod.. then my system reboots and whem i'm asked to choose whether to start on safemode or just the normal startup.. i hit enter having the normal start up highlighted... and in the windows start up page... my system hangs and crashed and gave me stop 74 error... i don't know why it didn't generated a dumpfile though...

here's my system specs:
proc: i7 950 not oc'ed
mobo: asus sabertooth x58
ram: corsair 3x2gb kit 6gb c9 1.65v
hd: crucial c300 128gb ssd (boot drive)
wd 00aakx 250gb (storage drive)
gpu: sapphire hd6870 1gb
heatsink: thermalright venomous x-rt
optical drive: lg bd-rewriter 10x
os: windows 7 64bit professional

this is it..... i hope i provided enough info....... thanks in advance........


----------



## tiburshok (Apr 12, 2011)

help please........^^v

btw forgot to include psu.. it's corsair tx750.... i also tried performing chkdsk /f /r... my system hanged at stage 2 of 5 i had it reset and chkdsk started again and it hanged again at the same spot but this time bsod followed... attached here the debugged dump file... again... thanks in advance..........


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Hello,

Try creating a partition at the beginning of your data drive, about 25GB. *Mark it as active*, and then do a clean install onto it. Don't format the data partition!

If you need help with any of this, feel free to ask.

If BSODs persist after the hard drive change, please see: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html


----------



## tiburshok (Apr 12, 2011)

ei thanks for responding.... appreciate it very much.... btw.... can i ask how did you come up with that solution.... is it my ssd drive(boot drive) the culprit behind all the bsods my system had... well, i actually want to learn how to debug those dump files that's why i'm just curious...

still, i'll try your recommendations and see what would happen... and i'll post it here later... again, thanks very much......


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

No problems asking...question anything you want!

I suspected your boot drive because when the boot drive fails, parts of the OS can get corrupted, causing that 0xF4 bugcheck and "Disk hardware" error message.


----------



## tiburshok (Apr 12, 2011)

gotcha.... again thanks for responding....

guess i found out what's causing my system to be unstable... and it's hard disk related.... my suspect were the marvell scsi disk driver and jmicron jmb x36 ata driver.... actually i don't know which of the two... and actually, i'm not yet sure if it's really one or both of the two... i'll try to monitor my system for a couple of days and will post back here...

cause i did try having a fresh install on my system... without installing those drivers... my boot and storage are now configured as ata or in ide mode... so far no bsod's yet... just a couple of lags sometimes but somehow it's tolerable.... then i tried enabling ahci mode from the bios by tweaking first the registry(can't enable ahci mode on a running system, right?) then tried installing the drivers provided by my mobo support dvd... both of my disks became scsi type in the device manager... and they also became a removable disk.... then, while browsing a bsod occured... and on start up... i always got a couple of hangs... just resetting my system until having a successful boot... now i just restore my system to a previous state getting rid of those drivers and have my bios set to default.... any opinions or point of views or suggestions? ^^v

i'll post back after three days to report for system stability...
again, thanks so much for responding.....


----------



## tiburshok (Apr 12, 2011)

got no more bsods since april 14.... i guess my system is kind of stable now... the only thing is... i can't utilize the ahci mode that will make my ssd run much faster... and actually, as of now... i don't know which driver is causing the bsod (is it the marvell or jbmicron) or the worst is... could it be my mobo(the sata 3 interface itself)... if someone out there could help me with this that would be great..

still.... thank you so much for helping me here... specially to Jonathan_king..


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Have you tried enabling AHCI in Windows first?

AHCI : Enable in Windows 7 / Vista - Windows 7 Forums


----------

